# New Bottle Stopper



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Box Elder is one of my favorite wood to turn. this has a Ebony inlay with chatter tooling on top. finish is tru-oil and the beal buffing system.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that's just gorgeous Jeff. And welcome to the site.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Tim, I hope by posting a pic would help break the ice with being a new guy to the forum.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
welcome to the forum. Very nice bottlestopper. I like boxelder. Nice use of the inlay also.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome Jeff! That is one sharp looking piece of Box Elder. I have never turned it, is it a pretty smooth turning wood?

John


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Box elder is on the soft side but is easy to turn and finish. only thing is, the red will fade in light. I started to put UV additive in my finish.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

Great looking turning. I have been wanting to do some bottle stoppers, but pens are the only thing I have turned so far. What do I need for my Delta Midi to do bottle stoppers? The only thing I have right now is the the mandrel for turning pens. Do I need a chuck or any other head stock?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Thelt..Just like pens there a several different type of bottle stoppers out. Below is a link to what you need to start with out costing you a lot of money. I have this mandrel and i use their kits. i believe your Delta Mini lathe have a 1X8 spindle threads. Check to make sure before ordering your mandrel..have fun and post a picture of your first bottle stopper, would like to see it....Jeff


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-BS1-MJ.html


----------



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome Job! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Kingswarrior777...Jeff


----------

